# Gallery > Finished Maps >  The Isle of Ao

## DanielHasenbos

Back in January I had a a giveaway on Instagram where the winner would get a free A4 size map. The winner was Josh Unruh from the Heroes Guild, which exists as the helping-hand to introduce kids to the world of role-playing games. (www.theheroesguild.com/)

_"We need heroes. We of the island tribe of the Mokani have been cursed, you see. At first, it was just the strange dreams. But then, our people began disappearing; sleepwalking out of their huts and into the night. Our great chieftain met with her village elders to form a plan, but the next morning she disappeared as well. With no leader, we are lost. With this curse, we are doomed.

We of the Mokani need heroes to step forward to discover the root of this curse and break it, or the tribe and our way of life may vanish into dreams altogether. Are you brave enough to journey into the unknown? To fearlessly face danger and monsters, magic and adventure to save our tribe? We hope you are, because you are our last hope."_



This map is done for their upcoming game: Heroes Guild the RPG.

----------


## ThomasR

Your signature palette works really well for this kind of setting and the shading is subtle and very efficient as always. Great job Daniel !

----------


## MistyBeee

I totally agree with Thomas ! Really a good map : the lucky winner should be very happy ! ^^

----------


## Eri

agreed with everyone - you have such a beautiful palette that is seemingly mellow and calm, while also incredibly eye catching

----------


## Ilanthar

Lovely work! I agree with the others about the colors and I like the bubbles  :Wink: .

----------


## DanielHasenbos

> Your signature palette works really well for this kind of setting and the shading is subtle and very efficient as always. Great job Daniel !


Thank you Thomas! Ah yes, shading is very subtle indeed. 




> I totally agree with Thomas ! Really a good map : the lucky winner should be very happy ! ^^


Thank you MistyBeee! And yes, the client is very happy with both winning the giveaway and the result! It was a great client to work with as well. The map has already been used at some birthday parties and the kids love the map! 




> agreed with everyone - you have such a beautiful palette that is seemingly mellow and calm, while also incredibly eye catching


Thank you Eri!




> Lovely work! I agree with the others about the colors and I like the bubbles .


Thanks Ilanthar! Oh yeah, bubbles! ;D

----------

